# Tilt Trim Relay Wiring Diagram



## tbaker (Dec 20, 2004)

Howdy folks. Got a quick one for y'all.

I am replacing the old tilt trim relays on the Ozark. I once put together a small sealed box that fit inside the motor housing that stayed dry and didn't corrode. Worked great.

I used marine grade terminals and corrosion X to connect it all up. The problem is....I can't remember how I wired it....and I can't find a diagram online anywhere.

I recall the numbers on the relays (30,85,86,87,87a) all meant something different, but can't for the life of me remember what. Is there a simple wiring diagram for the relay?? Or does anyone remember what each number means?? I know they are only the blue and green wires from the switch, and then + and - from the battery. 

Thanks.

tb


----------



## Capt. Harold (Jun 16, 2004)

This is my best guess @ the electrical circuit schematic for either the tilt/trim or jackplate up/down. I have no idea what color wire goes where on you harness. The form C relay pin arrangement is @ the top of the page. Hope this helps you.


----------



## tbaker (Dec 20, 2004)

*Thanks*

That's one heck of a diagram.....and I think I understand most of it. It's the relays that are throwing me off......

I have attached a CAD drawing I threw together.....what I need to know is.....for each relay.....what do I connect to each one of these??

For example....which number is negative, which number is positive, which goes to the up/down switches....etc.....

Thanks for your help.

tb


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

What make, model, year and hp? Some of the manufacturers have some pretty decent info on the web.


----------



## tbaker (Dec 20, 2004)

Johnson, 90hp, 1983

They have wiring harnesses for these things, so it's just a special part you buy and wire it all in. However, I found that if I put it in a project box and sealed it up, it stayed dry and never corroded. So I was going to repeat that process. 

My electrical engineering days consisted of one semester of EE at A&M......so I'm a bit rusty.....


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

hmmmm..... Check out the johnson/evinrude online engine diagrams. Looks like there is a factory part for what you're looking to build. I know on my '87 Johnson there's a black box under the cowling for the relays. Just replace them a few weeks ago.
Here's the home page (select engine diagrams, then year, then hp) --- http://www.evinrude.com/en-US/Accessories/Introduction.htm
This is the 1983 90hp page (not sure you can go directly here) -- http://epc.brp.com/default.aspx?brands=ej&lang=E


----------



## tbaker (Dec 20, 2004)

*But that would cost MONEY*

Yes....there is. And it costs a bit more than the $2 that I'm going to spend on the terminals and box whenever I figure out how to wire it.

I already have all of the stuff....

Yes...I am cheap.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Now THAT I can relate to ........


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

term 30 is your common (goes to your wires to tilt/trim motor,one on each relay)
87a is your n/c (both relays goes to ground)
87 on both relays go to 12 volts dc
85 on both relays go to ground
86 is the signal wire from your switch telling one relay or the other to switch up or down


----------



## tbaker (Dec 20, 2004)

Got it......that is exactly what I'm needing.

Thanks to all for the assistance.....

tb


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

And I agree ,the schematic is correct,you can take it to the bank:smile: 


dick


----------



## Capt. Harold (Jun 16, 2004)

tbaker: typically AC or DC relays, especially DC automotive relays, are not polarity sensitive unless the terminals are marked w/+ symbol. boomgoon is correct IMO w/his description of the wiring to the relay terminals. Thanks dicklaxt3 for your vote of confidence on the schematic drawing.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Ahhhhh, there are many roads that lead to the same destination! Thanks for your confidence Capt Harold. The only reason that I replied is that sometimes I have problems relating to ladder schematics. Thanks again Capt. Jeff



Capt. Harold said:


> tbaker: typically AC or DC relays, especially DC automotive relays, are not polarity sensitive unless the terminals are marked w/+ symbol. boomgoon is correct IMO w/his description of the wiring to the relay terminals. Thanks dicklaxt3 for your vote of confidence on the schematic drawing.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

I know this is late and it is not labeled, but maybe someone can benefit from it. Use it along with Capt Harolds drawing and boomgoons explanation. And good luck.


----------



## Capt. Harold (Jun 16, 2004)

Nice drawing Grayfish. It probably makes alot more sense for the electrically challenged, LOL.


----------



## fisher20 (Mar 9, 2015)

*help*

have a 2004 evenrude 200 cant get trim and tilt to work,,, checked switches, replaced relays, checked motor and all fuses .. when switch is activated get 12v on both wires to motor each was checked to ground? any suggestions?


----------



## fisher20 (Mar 9, 2015)

2004 evenrude trim an tilt , all switches and motor have been tested all good get 12v on both terminals when switch is activated either up or down to motor.. think I have narrowed it down to the sealed box that relays are plugged into.. replaced all relays.. any ideas ?


----------

